
Ask HN: Is Stripe going to ban Onlyfans for processing adult content payments? - solaarphunk
Seems like onlyfans is primarily in the adult content business, however, they appear to use stripe to process payments. Most card processors have clauses against supporting this type of activity, but it appears that Stripe is probably making a ton of money, given the growth of Onlyfans.
======
RickS
This was asked recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24291790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24291790)

Relevant answer:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24294801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24294801)

TLDR: onlyfans uses multiple payment processors, and presumably shuffles
customers to different ones based on risk. The adult payments likely don't go
through stripe.

~~~
leerob
OnlyFans might have just gotten bit by this. A popular celebrity joined
OnlyFans [1], created a bunch of turnover (chargebacks), and some policies
changed.

[1]: [https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/celebrity/sex-workers-
bl...](https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/celebrity/sex-workers-blame-bella-
thorne-changes-onlyfans-harm-their-income-n1238810)

